

Ted Cruz Op-Ed Against Net Neutrality - bigsassy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/ted-cruz-regulating-the-internet-threatens-entrepreneurial-freedom/2014/11/13/a0a852e6-6aaf-11e4-a31c-77759fc1eacc_story.html?tid=pm_pop

======
mikeyouse
Ted Cruz is incredibly smart which makes this entire Op-Ed even more sad.
Characterizing sales tax as a new internet tax? Fear mongering about ICANN
being under Russian / Chinese / Iranian control? Comparing the USPS (who
congress has forbidden to be innovative) to Facebook?

There are reasonable arguments to be made for net neutrality but these aren't
them.

~~~
freerobby
What are they?

~~~
mikeyouse
I inadvertently said there were good arguments 'for' net neutrality, but I
meant there were good arguments 'against' it. I think the arguments for
clearly outweigh the arguments against but smart people have their
reservations.

They're usually centered on the ability of the government to enforce
neutrality and whether companies would have the incentive to continue to
upgrade their infrastructure. Another decent argument is that some files and
services deserve higher priority (live medical data, critical VOIP, etc.)
which would be illegal under NN. I think more broadly, NN is market distorting
by design and will lead to many unintended consequences.

Andreessen - [http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/05/21...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/05/21/marc-andreessen-in-20-years-well-talk-about-bitcoin-like-
we-talk-about-the-internet-today/?curator=MediaREDEF)

Progressive Policy Institute -
[http://www.progressivepolicy.org/issues/economy/regulating-o...](http://www.progressivepolicy.org/issues/economy/regulating-
open-internet-letter-pro-growth-progressives/)

Some good answers on Quora - [http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-strongest-
arguments-agains...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-strongest-arguments-
against-net-neutrality)

~~~
freerobby
Thank you.

------
llamataboot
Seems like the "Obamacare for the internet" line went over well with the
right-wing focus groups. Wonder if Twitter and Facebook would like to make a
response to this since they were overtly praised in the article.

------
gcb0
wow. that is not the Onion.

